
State of ICO ratings in 2018 - OlegPyatakov
https://pyatakov.com/blog/state-of-ico-ratings-in-2018-part-1/
======
OlegPyatakov
OP here.

There are more than 30 services, which all aim to provide various ratings on
ICOs. So I decided to conduct some research, what is out there that ICO
ratings services have to offer us.

If you have any questions or ideas please feel free to comment this post or
contact me directly.

